# Drip tips - do they make a difference to your experience?



## AlphaDog (7/7/17)

I've only ever used the default drip tips that came with my tanks/drippers. I started wondering whether "exotic" tips improve things? Most of my tanks are 510 compatible - so which tips would you recommend?


----------



## daniel craig (7/7/17)

The Hands Drip Tips are definitely more comfortable and look much better than the stock drip tips. With exotic tips such as the Hands Drip Tips, you can find one that matches your setup perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/17)

I never use a standard drip tip EVER! @hands and some of the international drip tip makers tips are way better!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog (7/7/17)

I find that choosing a drip tip purely by looking at a pic on a website is a bit difficult. But yeah, I've seen the Hands tips and they do look awesome!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (7/7/17)

I doubt they improve things in the sense that they don't make a vast difference to flavour or anything like that. But they do look good and the build quality on some of them (especially @hands ' tips) is amazing. It's mostly there to accessorize  Besides, it's always nice having a matching colour scheme.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (7/7/17)

First rule for drip tips is: Stay away from metal ones - they're just awful lip gunk magnets

@hands drip tips ftw for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AlphaDog (7/7/17)

I've read some forums where people say pyrex drip tips have a cleaner flavour. Never owned one though


----------



## BubiSparks (7/7/17)

> I've read some forums where people say pyrex drip tips have a cleaner flavour. Never owned one though


Ja, and the internet is full of infinite wisdom... 

There is something to be said for various materials or designs used for the manufacture of tips. Some are better insulators, some have better airflow for a specific type of vape etc. but unless you're using a tip made from an old tyre, the material will hardly affect flavour imo.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl (7/7/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Ja, and the internet is full of infinite wisdom...
> 
> There is something to be said for various materials or designs used for the manufacture of tips. Some are better insulators, some have better airflow for a specific type of vape etc. but unless you're using a tip made from an old tyre, the material will hardly affect flavour imo.


Now I can't help but wonder how a tip made from old tyre would taste.
@hands - get on it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (8/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I've only ever used the default drip tips that came with my tanks/drippers. I started wondering whether "exotic" tips improve things? Most of my tanks are 510 compatible - so which tips would you recommend?


Beauty and comfort are the boons to your vapeing experience however they won't improve flavor.IMO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## aktorsyl (8/7/17)

kev mac said:


> Beauty and comfort are the boons to your vapeing experience however they won't improve flavor.IMO


Yup, that's pretty much spot on.
That being said - if the drip tip is weirdly long you are sortof extending the chimney length, which is not really a good idea for flavour. Putting a 50mm drip tip onto an RDA for instance is going to be messy if you're used to chuff caps, for instance.
But there are perfectly legitimate instances where a long drip tip on an RDA etc works nicely. It sort of concentrates the vapour and can make it warmer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (8/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, that's pretty much spot on.
> That being said - if the drip tip is weirdly long you are sortof extending the chimney length, which is not really a good idea for flavour. Putting a 50mm drip tip onto an RDA for instance is going to be messy.


Not to mention it would look WHACK!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Po7713 (8/7/17)

Imo it's more a feel good exercise. It's like when I was a student and i got mags for my first car, the origenal rims did the job perfectly but mags give the car new life. I love getting new drip tips for all my rda/rta's and playing the matchy matchy game. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I've only ever used the default drip tips that came with my tanks/drippers. I started wondering whether "exotic" tips improve things? Most of my tanks are 510 compatible - so which tips would you recommend?



Hi @AlphaDog 
You are asking a great question!
Thanks for the thread

I have quite a lot of views, opinions and observations of my own vaping gear on this topic
Will try put my thoughts down and share

Bottom line, the drip tip does make a difference to the vape experience but i observed things i didnt think i would.

Am running out now but will try post more details later or tmrw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/17)

It may be all in my mind but I most certainly believe different drip tips on different device do indeed enhance the flavour. But it may just be the comfort angle that seems to enhance the flavour for me. I just don't do metal drip tips...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (8/7/17)

To sum up what others have said and my 2c

Metal - gets hot and lip gunk magnet
Glass - gets hot fast and is fragile
Delrin - no issues, looks plain
Teflon - soft on the mouth/teeth, nice for driving/on the move
Acrylic - no issues, colour options,harder than delrin 

A shorter driptip should increase flavour

A wider driptip should increase airflow (if its not restricted/choked)

Shape is mostly for comfort

A driptip with "adjustable airflow" just mutes flavour 

Peace

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (8/7/17)

I find the internal shape of the air channel inside a driptip does impact on taste. Probably not due to changing the nature of the vape, but rather how the vapor gets distributed over ones tongue as it enters. A narrow channel concentrating the vape more on one particular spot than the funnel shaped ones which disperse it more.

As for material, the lip feel does seem to enhance the mouth feel of the vape although that's probably all in my head. I tend to agree with @Scissorhands in terms of the material issue there.

I hate lip-gunk and for that reason alone stick with Delrin ones. I was wondering, do the @hands driptips collect gunk or not?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (8/7/17)

I only have three requirements for a drip tip:
1) Black delrin please
2) 510 please, I can't do chuff caps
2) It must be long enough that my lips don't touch the atty. If I see a dripper with a 2mm tall 810 drip tip, I cross it off the list immediately. A drip tip should have roughly the same profile as a cigarette filter imo, gambling chips don't cut it.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (8/7/17)

Getting a flashy tip isn't going to make a jot of difference to the flavour. 
Looks? Sure. 
Comfort? Yeah, okay. 
Flavour? No way.


----------



## Scissorhands (8/7/17)

Raindance said:


> I find the internal shape of the air channel inside a driptip does impact on taste. Probably not due to changing the nature of the vape, but rather how the vapor gets distributed over ones tongue as it enters. A narrow channel concentrating the vape more on one particular spot than the funnel shaped ones which disperse it more.
> 
> As for material, the lip feel does seem to enhance the mouth feel of the vape although that's probably all in my head. I tend to agree with @Scissorhands in terms of the material issue there.
> 
> ...


You are definitely on to something regarding the internal shape

I find a linear/parallel shape focuses vapor/heat on the same place , making that spot sensitive (cooked) over time, where a cone/funnel shape seems to defuse the vapor path, distributing heat

To my pallet the flavour difference is too marginal to comment on though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (8/7/17)

Zamplebox has this interesting article
https://www.zamplebox.com/community/funstuff/283/how-drip-tips-affect-vape-flavors

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/17)

The taste map of the tongue is wrong and has been totally disproved. Flavours are actually perceived by neurons in the brain.


*Scientists at Columbia University say the brain not tongue decides taste*

*They say our thousands of taste buds can all detect different flavours*

*These are salty, bitter, sour, sweet and savoury*

*But they send signals to the brain which interprets them into flavours*

*Findings put to bed the myth that our tongues have a 'taste map' *
*
The above information was provided by Dr Steven D Munger who is Associate Director, Center for Smell and Taste; Professor of Pharmacology and Therapeutics at the University of Florida.*




I wonder what else we believe in which proves to be incorrect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (8/7/17)

I often change the drip tip to tweak the airflow a bit. So say in a dripper where you have an option of 3 holes to set the airflow (think Goon), where I would prefer to be between 2 and 1 hole open with a specific build, I would change to a tip with a smaller bore and leave the airflow on 2 holes. This way I seem to find the sweet spot. Might be weird but it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Am going to start off my drip tip observations with a photo...




This is my beloved Lemo1. It is a major vape workhorse especially while I work at the computer. Long restricted lung hits. It only serves one juice. A VM Strawberry plus menthol concentrate blend. It is a strong menthol. About 12 Watts. Simple single 1.2 ohm coil. Its glorious. Has been in daily operation for about 2 years.

The thing about this tank is that the flavour is incredible. For me at least. Its sharp, crystal clear and yields a menthol burn like no other I have tried. *And it has a very unusual drip tip*. Long, thinnish, metal. The metal doesnt get hot because its a cool low power vape. But there is something magical about this drip tip. I have tried many other shapes and sizes on this to see and they all either dilute the flavour slightly or reduce the menthol burn. This is the stock tip for this tank and the manufacturers got it spot on - maybe for fruity menthols - for my taste. I have tried so many tips on this setup but always come back to this one. Not sure exactly why it works so well for me, but it does. Maybe its the shape or the length. Who knows. But it makes a big difference.

And this tip doesnt do so well on other setups!

Moving on to the *Reo/RM2* - i use these delrin tips that are fractionally shorter than the stock ones that Reosmods sells. They are incredible for my tobaccoes. Metal gets a bit too hot, but these delrin ones with their concave shape make the flavour more intense. Have tried stubbier simpler tips and bigger bore tips but they dont work nearly as well. I have two Hands tips, but mine have the metal tube that goes up to the top (on the inside) which i find gets a bit hot on my lips. I often put my lips on the tip instead of over it, so thats my style which is letting me down.

With the *Subtank Mini*, i also find that its stock tip is best. I also vape fruity menthols in there at lowish power, so its not hot. The metal is fine. If I put the longer Lemo1 tip on the Subtank Mini it does increase sharpness slightly, but i feel the wider bore subtank mini tip is better suited to the slightly higher airflow on it. (Than the Lemo1) Non metal tips on it just dont feel right.

The stock tip on the *OL16* (that white one) works very well. My only complaint is that its a tad too short so my mouth tends to touch the atty a bit. Something @RichJB alluded to about touching the atty and I agree with his view. I dont like that. But i have tried a few others and they dont taste as good on there.

The *Avo24* needs a slightly longer tip too for the same reasons. Gets a bit too hot when taking longer pulls.

The *Petri V2 RDA *tip is awesome. Its the right feel and the right bore (i have the normal petri not the cloud cap). But it does get a bit hot on longer pulls so i think it needs to be a bit longer or be made out of something that insulates against heat a bit better.

On the *Nuppin*, my favourite tip by a country mile is the "router style" tip found on the Odin. The shape of that tip somehow makes for better flavour on the Nuppin than other tips I have tried.

*I do think that the drip tip is often overlooked and is a very important part of the overall vape experience.*

There are many factors that contribute to the perfect drip tip

Comfort on the mouth
The right bore for the airflow in question
Adequate heat insulation depending on the power of the setup you are using
The shape of the tip does seem to influence flavour - likely an aerodynamic thing
But, my experiences lead me to conclude (for me) that *there is no one perfect tip for all setups.* Each setup I think has a potentially ideal type of tip and it has to also meet ones preferences. The juice in question I think also plays a role. Tobaccoes need something different to icy menthols for me.

The search for the ideal drip tip for each of my setups is ongoing. I have it sorted for the Lemo1, Subtank Mini (both stock) and for the RM2 and Nuppin. But for several other devices I still have some work to do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

I think the jury has returned on this topic but I need to add my 2c worth.

I have been using 510 drip tips exclusively but when I recently got a Ghoul RDA I started using it with the supplied 810 wide bore tip it came with. It gave really great flavor but the being used to 510 vaping I changed it to a 510 using the supplied adapter.
All things remaining the same except the drip tip, the flavor was gone. May seem obvious to some but I did not expect this.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (30/3/18)

I strongly believe that driptips influence flavour. I prefer specific 510s. But I think it has to do with matching airflow in with airflow out. 

Smaller drip tips for less airflow as vice versa. 

The tongue and specific area for specific flavours was disproven. However. I feel that a smaller tip causes your mouth to pull flavour over more of your taste buds resulting in more flavour, while a larger drip tip diverts air to the back end of your tongue and bypasses a few taste buds. 

All subjective naturally. But I find the OBS engines drip tip fitted to a dead rabbit enhances the flavour to an unimaginable degree. Then that same drip tip absolutely sucks on another RDA. 

So for me I still think matching airflow intake with outtake is key. 

Purely speculation, but I 110% would say try out a few tips on different RDAs. They absolutely make a noticeable difference to flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (30/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I strongly believe that driptips influence flavour. I prefer specific 510s. But I think it has to do with matching airflow in with airflow out.
> 
> Smaller drip tips for less airflow as vice versa.
> 
> ...


I run the OBS Engine driptip on my Entheon, best DT for this atty in my opinion. Like the OBS driptip in general as well. Great comfortable shape.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spyro (30/3/18)

Raindance said:


> I run the OBS Engine driptip on my Entheon, best DT for this atty in my opinion. Like the OBS driptip in general as well. Great comfortable shape.
> 
> Regards



I find it works excellently on a lot of RDAs. In particular the Dead Rabbit! 

And on some it's mutes flavour. I can't argue why this is the case. I truly don't know. But I love my OBS tip that's for sure

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (31/3/18)

Mine does - no dealing with rubber rings and easy to pop out for cleaning. It's also wider than the eleaf stock tips, more cloud drawing in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (31/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I find it works excellently on a lot of RDAs. In particular the Dead Rabbit!
> 
> And on some it's mutes flavour. I can't argue why this is the case. I truly don't know. But I love my OBS tip that's for sure


now get the challenge caps for the dead rabbit with the improved airflow and turn that rabbit into a goon killer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (31/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Mine does - no dealing with rubber rings and easy to pop out for cleaning. It's also wider than the eleaf stock tips, more cloud drawing in.
> 
> View attachment 127598
> 
> ...


I also want to point out that since I switched to these, I have noticed no lip gunk on them.


----------



## Nadz1972 (31/3/18)

I find that drip tips with thinner walls tend to leave the inside of my bottom lip a bit raw after excessive chain vaping. One particular tip that does this is the Avocado 24 standard tip. Wide 810 drip tips solve the problem. If those are not an option, longer 510 drip tips work nicely. Also, resin tips are a lot less invasive for me. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (2/4/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> I find that drip tips with thinner walls tend to leave the inside of my bottom lip a bit raw after excessive chain vaping. One particular tip that does this is the Avocado 24 standard tip. Wide 810 drip tips solve the problem. If those are not an option, longer 510 drip tips work nicely. Also, resin tips are a lot less invasive for me.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I have the same problem with my Avo's 510 drip tip. The bigger, standard delrin tip is way better.


----------

